
AddThis.com -- Saving 100 Million People 20 Minutes Each - staunch
http://addthis.com/
======
staunch
I love this type of startup. It's the definition of doing "one thing well". I
think there's room for thousands of "utility features" like this. No single
company can possibly do more than a few of them well, which leaves a lot of
room for the small development teams to pick one and own it.

